# Buycostumes.com BOGO for clearance



## texashalloween08 (Oct 4, 2008)

*I just got an email that buycostumes.com is having a buy one get one free on it's clearance items!! The code to enter at checkout is: bogoclear. They have some nice props and costumes in the clearance section if anyone is interested. *


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

I checked, all the good stuff is not on clearance...good deal if you are just starting out though!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

If I want so broke, I see a lot of stuff I would pick up. Lots of cool decapitated heads if someone needs to stock up.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Good thing to know is the Buy One get One does Not have to be the same item, I just picked up a costume and a prop!


----------

